# Shaved my first goat today!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I shaved my first goat today, party for practice and partly because she's the little doeling I've been worried about growth with, and she had a ton of thick hair, so I wanted to get a better look at her condition. It wasn't too difficult, though it would have been easier with a milking stand to hold her still. Luckily she's still little enough that I could hold her in my lap if I needed to. I used a 5 blade and it seemed pretty short. Anyway, here's a pic. Any opinions on her condition would be appreciated as well.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

How cute! Little "holstein" goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job...and what a cute goat... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You did a great job!!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

beautiful coloring!


----------



## Fimbrithil (Jun 21, 2012)

how did you get her to hold still?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What is the reason for shaving the goats?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's adorable!

I just shaved some of the little ones because I didn't want them to overheat with all of that fluff, and my job was not nearly as good as yours' ... except for the little girl who was an angel and didn't budge.


----------

